# VERY HEAVY WETTER--Diaper suggestions please!



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

My three month old son has been a VERY HEAVY WETTER since birth. We have been using Kissaluvs with wool Bumpys for day and Aristocrats soakers for night. He outgrew the size 0s very quickly (he was 10 pounds, 11 ounces at birth) and, at nearly 17 pounds and with a long rise, is about to outgrow the size 1s any day. We recently tried Fuzzi Bunz--I had been opposed to using synthetics, but finally gave in, thinking the fleece would wick well and help the constant soaking-- and it was a debacle--poop leaks and horrible diaper rash reaction to the synthetic fleece. I have heard good things about Swaddlebees and am going to try 1 or 2 of those before committing to using them full-time at $22 a piece. If anyone has any advice, would you please send it my way? I am absolutely committed to cloth diapering--he has never worn a disposable since coming home--but I am becoming very discouraged!







: We are so happy with our cover situation--now we just need to find a diaper that works and fits him for more than six weeks!







: Thanks so much!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

the swaddlebees are really nice diapers... if you're going to give them a shot, be sure to try at least one of their one-size dipes. they're OCV, and only $1 more then the regular sized OCV dipes. i was really impressed with the one-size that a friend got, it's trim in the crotch and even fit my stocky 32lb 2yr old (though she's out of dipes, i just had to try it on her for size), so i'd say it's safe to say it would fit your DS for quite some time.








edited to add- the other nice thing about the one-size is that it has an extra snap in soaker. they say you can start using it when the diaper is on the highest rise (because that's where it snaps in), but i definitly think you could just lay it in before that, so it would be a great nightime dipe IMO.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

i also wanted to add that the one-size my firend got shrank a lot in the wash. so if you get it and it seems huge, don't judge the size/fit until after it's washed a couple times.


----------



## mom2cassie (Feb 15, 2006)

The SB's are very good. Some of my favorite fitteds for heavy wetters are:

1) Dream-Ez - they are all organic cotton, absorb amazingly large amounts, trim, and are very reasonably priced at $16 (I think). They also now have an OV version as well. www.mtdiaperstore.com Just be forwarned, they do shrink quite a bit (although she does allow for that in the sizing!) But if you are unsure what size, it's always best to size up.

2) Very Baby & Very Baby Simply Nights - not as trim, but cuddly, and are AMAZINGLY absorbant, esp. the VBSN's for nighttime! There are several WAHM's that make them. My favorite is Olive Branch Baby, but she isn't doing customs until august. But I've heard very good things about most of the makers. you can go to www.verybaby.com for a list of WAHM's.

3) Snap-Ez - I personally haven't tried her fitted, but I've heard really good things about them. What I have used are her cotton pockets and her BKT inserts. These are phenomenal for nighttime b/c I can stuff a cotton pocket w/ her nighttime insert, and it will last all night for my toddler who is a very heavy wetter. These and VBSN's are the only things that will last through the night. www.snap-ez.com

4) Little Beetles - again, organic, absorb alot, and are very trim. She's got a few newer varieties (ONE) that I've heard really good things about as well. They have hemp and OV diapers. www.betterforbabies.com

HTH!


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

I second the suggestion for the Little Beetles. It's the only thing that will hold my heavy wetter overnight. I didn't have a lot of luck with pockets overnight at all, but Happy Heiney's work during the day if I stuff with microfiber and hemp. You might try hemp doublers with prefolds for daytime, too. Indian prefolds seem to hold more than Chinese.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree with the suggestions above (especially the little beetles), and also wanted to point out that kissaluvs are just about the *least* absorbent diaper there is. You may find your son is actually just an average wetter since even my light wetters soaked a kissaluvs in 20 minutes. I think you'll find you're incredibly pleased with ANY other diaper you try!!

Lex


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

My dd is a super heavy wetter too. I like Sunflower Derriere OC fitteds, but she's not doing customs right now. Hmm- I also like Black Bird Lane -she stocks here www.hyenacart.com/blackbirdlane . I'll keep thinking on it.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks so much, mamas! This really helps. Glad to hear I am not the only one with a heavy wetter!


----------



## wiredupweb (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking for ideas too - what is the most absorbant material to make a fitted diaper out of, for heavy wetters with strong streams?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

hemp or bamboo would be the most absorbant! Very Baby Simply Nights are the most absorbant diaper I have tried!


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Another vote for Very Baby Simply Nights. It holds a ton!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Try Little Beetles. My toddler was tube fed and on a 100% liquid diet and wet a Lot and the LB diapers were really great. They never leaked! It did take a few washes to break them in though.


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama*
now we just need to find a diaper that works and fits him for more than six weeks!







: Thanks so much!

Don't worry, the growth will slow down! My ds was 10 lb 12 oz at birth and grew very quickly the first 6 months (and stayed in the 90% range for weight). Now, at 18 months old, he's 50% for weight so he has definitely slowed down a bit! He's just now getting into size large diapers and I anticipate those will fit him until potty training just fine. Sounds like you could get mediums now (or onesize) and they will fit for a long time. In our case, ds was in mediums for well over a year. So, anyway, it's not like you are looking at buying new diapers every 6 weeks! It's just that first few months that are so crazy.

You've got some great suggestions for diapers from the other posters; good luck finding what works for you!


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Muttaqin diapers are very absorbant, IME. I've used the one-size and loved them Adding a nice OC doubler to any of your current dipes should help, too. Loveybums.com has some good ones instock last I checked.

Also, you'd be surprised how well a good unbleached premium prefold works! I bikini twisted and I think it gets a lot of absorbancy in the pee zone.

HTH!


----------



## allenismymonkey (Jun 27, 2006)

I am in the heavy wetter diaper challanged group and what I find that works well is fitteds and fleece or wool covers. I know they are bulky but I do not have leaks and this is what I use at home. Now for out and about and for my DH to use I have FB's double stuffed, Panda Pant's Pockets double stuffed, Rumpsters AIO"S(my favorite AIO"S due to they work and are trim how ever the sizing is different and I added snaps to mine to make them fit better) and Honey Boy AIO's work great but they are bulky and have a long dry time. The trim diapers really do not work well on my little guy because he is a power wetter and I need the fluff and surface area there to catch his wet. Good Luck.

Night time I use VB SN and Sugar Plum "Plum Nights" With wool and no leeks.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I double diaper with 2 prefolds under an aristocrat at night. the first prefold is snappied to the child and the second is trifolded and goes between the snappied diaper and the crat.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I LOVE Under the Nile dipes. Our first choice for overnight & inexpensive, too. (about $13 each...organic cotton terry)


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

hempo prefolds
Or a premium prefold with a hemp or MF doubler.


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Hemp all the way baby. That's what were using, it's the only stuff that will hold all that pee. I also noticed that when I recently got some new dipes they weren't super absorbant until I had washed them about 6 times. I suppose it's like when you get new cpf. I got some natural ones and had to prewash them about a dozen times until they would absorb anything.

It's so stinking hot now, we have forgone the AIO's in this weather for some oldies but goodies, I have some pollywog fitteds and motherease fitteds and that's all he is wearing(not even a shirt, he is so hot, poor guy).


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We just woke up from DS's first night in VBSNs and they rock! He has never woken up so dry! We waited three weeks or so for our custom order, and it was SOOO worth it! I have heard great things about them and had been posting pleas for CD suggestions for my super-soaker son. Thanks to all the mamas who recommended them! These are the Holy Grail of nighttime CDs! What a relief to find something that works!


----------



## shburks (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama*
We just woke up from DS's first night in VBSNs and they rock! He has never woken up so dry! We waited three weeks or so for our custom order, and it was SOOO worth it! I have heard great things about them and had been posting pleas for CD suggestions for my super-soaker son. Thanks to all the mamas who recommended them! These are the Holy Grail of nighttime CDs! What a relief to find something that works!
















Yea!! My son was a very heavy wetter, too, until fairly recently. I don't know why...seems like he just outgrew it a bit around 20 months or so.

VB AIOs worked absolute wonders for us. They don't seem like anything special, but even the basic AIOs with the Birdseye insides were amazing and NEVER ever leaked. I always get snap in soakers to help with drying time and they are still my absolute favorite diapers. I searched and searched for something as absorbant and trim as them but cheaper and finally gave up and just bought the VB AIOs!!

Hope this continues to work for you.

Susan


----------

